# Hit-Miss Compound 50 mt target



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

To let everybody play and comment about Hit and Miss format for compound, I have drawn the face as I have undestood it, and everybody can print it, try it and comment results.

If you have an A2 color printer:

http://www.arcierimonica.org/download/Bersaglio_Hit_Miss.pdf

Or, you can print 4 of the following on A4 and stick them toghether:

http://www.arcierimonica.org/download/Bersaglio_Hit_Miss_un_quarto.jpg

Target anyway is a 40 cm square with Blue background, 30 cm Red circle with 10 cm Yellow circle inside. 

Target is supposed to be set in pairs at 50 mt on buttresses of same Blue color, shooting 3 arrows per spot in the Elimination round, and then set in triple vertical format, shooting 1 arrow per spot in the finals. 

Just a small comment: today in Ulsan during the experimental Mixed team Round, Russian Compound team has got the first place shooting 160 points over 16 arrows at 70 mt. So, one man and one lady shooting toghether have done 100% of hits at 70 mt on a 12 cm spot as is the center of the 122 cm face. The new competion already have 100% score even before becoming official, and target was surely more difficult than 10 cm spot at 50 mt.:zip:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> To let everybody play and comment about Hit and Miss format for compound, I have drawn the face as I have undestood it, and everybody can print it, try it and comment results.
> 
> If you have an A2 color printer:
> 
> ...



From what I have seen also that the spot is 10cm, the rest of the target is not relevant since 1mm or arrows in the dirt score the same. An easy test would be to use the IFAA 50 cm field/hunter since the spot size is the same, which is also pretty much a hit/miss round


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> To let everybody play and comment about Hit and Miss format for compound, I have drawn the face as I have undestood it, and everybody can print it, try it and comment results.
> 
> If you have an A2 color printer:
> 
> ...


Yep, the spider in the middle and a set of calipers for the 19th arrow is all that is going to matter.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

*Summer Universiade - Belgrade*

Vittorio, these are the targets used as a test at the Summer Universiade - Belgrade. It seems it was done at 70m.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

*Proposition to the powers of FITA*

In light of the new FITA round for compound shooters I propose the following:

1) A twelve arrow match on the new 10 cm center target face at 50 meters to be followed by: 

2) A three arrow match at a target face of same colors but with three circles one below the other and spaced apart like the Nimes face.

Top circle 10 cm = 2 points
Middle circle 7 cm = 4 points
Bottom circle 4 cm = 6 points

Here's an example of a match and how the action and strategy of one archer will affect those of his opponent. 

After 12 arrows archer #1 is leading by four points.
Change the target face for the next 3 arrows.

First arrow: archer #2 shoots and hits the M circle.
archer # 1 has a choice, play it safe or go for the M circle.
He shoots the M and now leads by only 2 points.

Second arrow: archer # 2 goes for broke, shoots for the S circle and hits it.
Archer # 1 again has a choice, he can not play it safe any longer. Shoots for the M circle, now they are tied.

Third arrow:...................................

Sounds exiting?....What will they opt to do for that last arrow? 
__________________


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Vittorio*

So does this mean the end of FITA Rounds? Of course that would include all current World Records. Would they be retired? I would assume world rankings would remain the same, based on finish. No more seventy meter rounds or twelve arrow rounds. The world record would be based on what, hits or sets won or what. What world records would be there for archers to achieve?


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Ah well back to shooting Yorks, Albions and all the old imperial rounds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

monty53 said:


> In light of the new FITA round for compound shooters I propose the following:
> 
> 1) A twelve arrow match on the new 10 cm center target face at 50 meters to be followed by:
> 
> ...



Yep sounds no different than any other novelty round out there.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

monty, I think FITA's goal is to simplify the shoot-offs so they can have a chance of getting more viewers/coverage...



monty53 said:


> In light of the new FITA round for compound shooters I propose the following:
> 
> 1) A twelve arrow match on the new 10 cm center target face at 50 meters to be followed by:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Hit-miss facs for the Academic team round are used since years and are with a 24 cm Yellow spot. temas shoot at 70 mt and spot is the same size as 9 of the regular face.

New 50 mt Hit - Miss target is going to be used for the "Compound Round", that replaces the Olympic round for compound. It is for elimination and finals only, while qualification will remain FITA Round or 70 mt round.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

so let me get this straight. we use the regular face for the normal fita stuff and then we use this face ONLY for elimanation rounds


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

.... going back inside the motion approved, I have found a "50 mt ranking round" that really is not explained at all... So I give up about this, until I get someone seriously explaining what a 50 mt ranking round is....


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm also confused about eliminations. 
What if, in the 1st set, both archers score 3 hits? Do they both earn a set, or they shoot off one-by-one arrow in order to win the set, or...?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

and people think matchplay is a crapshoot now..... just wait

after reading and following these threads for a bit, learning the round from what i have read, seen, heard online, it really is just a joke

we had some fun today just to prove how dumb this round actually is....

we also calculated how many arrows it might take to shoot a full round if every set was taken to the limit, and this almost happened!

3 arrows in a set, then 2 arrows to break the tie, a final arrow for measurement. Possible 6 arrows per set, 5 sets, 30 arrows! 

i have done my share of matchplay and been on either side of the argument. Some people enjoy matchplay because they are predominantly weaker archers yet still can win or upset the favorites in a 12 arrow match (ie: crapshoot!). On the other hand the favorites who hate losing to someone they outshot considerably in the ranking round

I believe there is a problem in the round and its proven time and time again. 

For example Cuz losing out in the worlds with a 116, yet archers going through with 112's. Or on the female side Erika losing with a 118 and 110 makes the pass.

However this hit/miss round is not a very well thought out solution and will most likely pose to many problems to name.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

dutchy said:


> and people think matchplay is a crapshoot now..... just wait
> 
> after reading and following these threads for a bit, learning the round from what i have read, seen, heard online, it really is just a joke
> 
> ...


You are contradicting yourself, 1st you calculate that 30 arrows is needed to complete the hit/miss in the worst case scenario, and then you call the 12 arrow match a crapshot.
To me, the winner of the 30 arrow match would definitely mean that he indeed shot better that day than his/her oponent.

PS
What do you think who would win if Cuz's 12 arrow match extended to a 20,25 or even 30 arrow match? I can safely say Cuz, at least 90% chance.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

I would agree that something has to be done to eliminate the "crapshoot", "luck" ideal of the OR round. But I do not believe that this hit/miss target is the answer. I just think it will pose more problems than solutions. 

I knew what i was saying was contradicting itself however I was looking at both ends or extremes of the hit/miss round. It could be drawn out to a extremely long match (ie:30 arrows) or be a shorter match and be finished in 6 shots? 

For sure over more arrows the better archer should be able to win. "Ex: cuz will take it 90% of the time". Therefore eliminating the crapshoot as much as possible. I just don't believe shooting this hit/miss round is the answer. it is going to pose new problems across the board

I was just trying to outline some of the positives and negatives from this round, that's all

My favorite matchplay round that I take part in every year is a double elimination round. We use it at the Canadian Spring Classic and Nationals. Offers everyone an equal opportunity. Both for upsets (ie: anyone can win), or for the favorites if they do get beat out (ie:crapshoot - 63 seed upsetting 2 seed) can still come back on the B side and take the title


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

*This is it!*

Compound Round
This motion will come into effect on 1 April 2011 to give teams enough time to prepare for it. It
will be shot during the medal events of the 2010 World Cup to familiarise all teams with the
event. This also gives enough lead in time for the target manufacturers.
4.5.1.5 

The Compound Round which consist of:
· The Compound 50m Qualification Round consisting of 72 arrows on the 80cm
target face.
· The Compound Eliminations Round in which the top one-hundred twenty-eight
(104) athletes (mandatory for World Championships) are seeded according to
their positions in the 50m Qualification Round (see Match play Chart Appendix 10
and Book 2; Appendix 1.1). They shoot a series of matches in groups, each
match consisting of four (4) sets of three (3) arrows.
· The Finals Round, in which the top eight (8) athletes remaining from the
Elimination Round shoot individual matches, each match consisting of four (4)
sets of three (3) arrows culminating in the medal matches with six (6) sets of 3
arrows . The athletes will alternate shooting one (1) arrow at a time.

· The Team Elimination Round, in which the top sixteen (16) teams of three (3)
athletes seeded according to their positions as determined by their total score in
the Qualification Round (see Match play Chart Appendix 10 and Book 2; Appendix
1 to 3), shoot simultaneously a series of matches, each match consisting of four
(4) sets of three (3) arrows (1 per athlete).
· The Team Finals Round, in which the top four (4) teams of athletes remaining
from the Elimination Round shoot a series of individual matches, each match
consisting of four (4) sets of three (3) arrows (1 per athlete) culminating in the
Medal matches with six (6) sets of 3 arrows . The teams shoot alternately in three
arrow segments. The timing is started and stopped when the athlete crosses the
1-meter line.

· The Compound Elimination and Finals round are shot at 50 meters on hit/miss
target face.
The size of the hit/miss zone is 10cm.

Further bylaws to implement this motion will be accepted at the FITA Council meeting
in November 2009.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

This is going to be a real head ache for organisers. At the moment we all shoot at the same range and target face, recurve and compound.This allows the organisers flexibility as to the mix of recurve and compound archers shooting in the knockout on the line at the same time. Say there are twice as many recurve as compound. At the moment organisers can put the larger group on first and then feed in the smaller group. If you have to change range and target face for compound, then the flexibility will be gone.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

jerrytee said:


> This is going to be a real head ache for organisers. At the moment we all shoot at the same range and target face, recurve and compound.This allows the organisers flexibility as to the mix of recurve and compound archers shooting in the knockout on the line at the same time. Say there are twice as many recurve as compound. At the moment organisers can put the larger group on first and then feed in the smaller group. If you have to change range and target face for compound, then the flexibility will be gone.


I agree with this. Not to mention no compound shooters like shooting more than 3 arrows from 50m.
I don't understand why a qualifying round can't be a regular FITA 2x70 and then switch CR to 50m hit/miss.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

dutchy said:


> I would agree that something has to be done to eliminate the "crapshoot", "luck" ideal of the OR round. But I do not believe that this hit/miss target is the answer. I just think it will pose more problems than solutions.


Do you not agree if someone wins 3 straight sets that he indeed shot better?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Dado said:


> Do you not agree if someone wins 3 straight sets that he indeed shot better?


not really because that could be as little as 6 arrows


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

jerrytee said:


> This is going to be a real head ache for organisers. At the moment we all shoot at the same range and target face, recurve and compound.This allows the organisers flexibility as to the mix of recurve and compound archers shooting in the knockout on the line at the same time. Say there are twice as many recurve as compound. At the moment organisers can put the larger group on first and then feed in the smaller group. If you have to change range and target face for compound, then the flexibility will be gone.


We do much the same here as well this will be a nightmare for organisers for sure, just imagine the caos with the recurve shooting 70m in 4 min sets and compound having to wait after 2 min to get score on the same line


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

As I understand it, FITA is doing this as a test. Once they hear all the feedback after is tried out, they'll decide to make changes or leave it alone.

I for one prefer 70m over 50m and I think most competitors do also.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't like one bit shooting at 50m. What were they thinking?


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Vittorio

For what it's worth, in my opinion this type of comp will do nothing for spectator appeal, which is what I understand the changes to be about.

God knows there is little enough TV coverage of the archery events following changes already made by FITA to make it a more watchable sport, so I don't think this is going to cut the mustard either.

What a spectator wants, and by that I mean a spectator who knows absolutely NOTHING about the sport, is some sort of easily seen action and instant feedback. My suggestiion, therefore is to change the target completely to something like a row of clay pigeon targets (the ones that explode in a puff of fluoro orange when properly hit) for each archer. THese can be set on a stand in front of a normal target butt and you'll find the arrow will shatter the target quite easily and still lodge point first in the butt.

Make the rules such that only a full hit (ie the target actually explodes) counts. All other touches, chips etc are misses.

In this way spectators can see instantly whether there is a hit or not and there need not be target officals to do close in scoring, which is also an absolute bore for a spectator.

THis is one of the main reasons that clay target shooting is so popular in the Olympics. Any spectator can see instanly whether there is a hit or not. If the target didn't explode, then judges would be needed to go down and examine each target for hits, which would, of course kill all interest in the sport.

In an era of instant gratification, instant feedback is the only thing that sells. If we are going to be forced again to make a change purely for the sake of TV coverage, let's at least do it in such a way that a little bit of excitement is built in and all of the boring bits (ie scoring etc) are thrown out.

Waddya reckon?

Tom


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Corsair, have you actually seen a clay bird archery competition?? Many times the arrow will center punch the clay bird and NOT explode as you require it to do!!! Ken


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

I BOW 2 said:


> Corsair, have you actually seen a clay bird archery competition?? Many times the arrow will center punch the clay bird and NOT explode as you require it to do!!! Ken


Simple - just use balloons. If we want a fun shoot may as well go the whole way!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Beat me to it Ken......I've shot plenty of clay pidgeon rounds and have seen numerous instances of an arrow drilling a hole through the clay bird without it visibly breaking.

Not sure why FITA in their infinite wisdom feel it best that compounds compete in their CR at 50m while the recurves continue to compete in their OR's at 70m? Not like the shorter distance makes it any more spectator friendly if you don't have bino's handy and the record scores for compound 50m are pretty much similar to the 70m records (i.e. both target sizes for the distances shot are close to equal in terms of difficulty hence why not have the compounds also shoot 70m using a hit/miss format?).

>>-------->


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

just a though on the 10cm hit zone...with guys like Elzinga out there shooting 358's at 50, is the game really challenging enough? I mean, missing the 10 ring 2 times out of 36 both arrows presuambly being 9s means that someone has ALREADY shot all hits. Just think of how "boring" that could be to watch, two shooters who are easily capable of shooting 355's have a match, they both get all hits all the way through, that's a lot of arrows for one match. World cup eliminations could take FOREVER! no spectator wants to watch a match that long, it's ridiculous! go on youtube right now and watch any match, they're all 12 minutes long or so. so 2 minutes for intros and the ending equals out to 10minutes for 12 arrows. So do the match, if a match goes all the way to closest to the centre, it could take almost a half hour...for one match.ukey: besides wasting alot of time, this new system makes a lot of the top archers in the world cup circuit not want to go anymore just because of the field of play being so much bigger. I read some of the comments on here about this new system being a "crap shoot" and it absouetly is. Just because of the easiness of this new game the amount of people that have a good chance/capibility to win a world cup has gone up from on average 15-25 shooters to now about I'd say 40-50. hitting a middle 9 or better a 50m is NOT hard to do! this new system put 1400 shooters almost on par with a 1370 shooter...not good. I've seen this happen at JR.worlds for myself, some guy panicks under the pressure of a match and starts of with say a 53, but then regains his composure and finsihes with a 60. this system allows these guys to win the match. that's bull. on a sidenote, I tried explaining this new system to a few non-archers and they could not understand why the easier to shoot, more accurate bow got to shoot 20m closer the the harder to shoot bow. Good luck with this FITA! i have a feeling come 2012, we'll have our matchplay back!


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

bow slayer said:


> just a though on the 10cm hit zone...with guys like Elzinga out there shooting 358's at 50, is the game really challenging enough? I mean, missing the 10 ring 2 times out of 36 both arrows presuambly being 9s means that someone has ALREADY shot all hits. Just think of how "boring" that could be to watch, two shooters who are easily capable of shooting 355's have a match, they both get all hits all the way through, that's a lot of arrows for one match. World cup eliminations could take FOREVER! no spectator wants to watch a match that long, it's ridiculous! go on youtube right now and watch any match, they're all 12 minutes long or so. so 2 minutes for intros and the ending equals out to 10minutes for 12 arrows. So do the match, if a match goes all the way to closest to the centre, it could take almost a half hour...for one match.ukey: besides wasting alot of time, this new system makes a lot of the top archers in the world cup circuit not want to go anymore just because of the field of play being so much bigger. I read some of the comments on here about this new system being a "crap shoot" and it absouetly is. Just because of the easiness of this new game the amount of people that have a good chance/capibility to win a world cup has gone up from on average 15-25 shooters to now about I'd say 40-50. hitting a middle 9 or better a 50m is NOT hard to do! this new system put 1400 shooters almost on par with a 1370 shooter...not good. I've seen this happen at JR.worlds for myself, some guy panicks under the pressure of a match and starts of with say a 53, but then regains his composure and finsihes with a 60. this system allows these guys to win the match. that's bull. on a sidenote, I tried explaining this new system to a few non-archers and they could not understand why the easier to shoot, more accurate bow got to shoot 20m closer the the harder to shoot bow. Good luck with this FITA! i have a feeling come 2012, we'll have our matchplay back!


The hit zone of 10 cm is smaller than the normal 9 ring on an 80 cm target. The 10 on a 80 cm target is 8 cm, so the hit zone for the new hit/miss target is slightly larger than the 10 ring.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Jim Pruitte said:


> The hit zone of 10 cm is smaller than the normal 9 ring on an 80 cm target. The 10 on a 80 cm target is 8 cm, so the hit zone for the new hit/miss target is slightly larger than the 10 ring.


We used the IFAA field face that is 10cm at the 50m distance, and can say for sure that this will put a 1400 shooter on par with a 1330 shooter, this because a miss of 1mm by a 1400 shooter equals a miss in the 7 ring by a 1330 shooter.We did a test session and went to 5 sets for a 3 set winner with 4 of the sets going to a 3 arrow shoot off, thats 27 arrows for one match consisder that one match could last as little as 6 arrows this will be a nightmare to administer if yuo are also having recurves shooting at 70 m


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Jim Pruitte said:


> The hit zone of 10 cm is smaller than the normal 9 ring on an 80 cm target. The 10 on a 80 cm target is 8 cm, so the hit zone for the new hit/miss target is slightly larger than the 10 ring.



Yep - in VERY rough terms size-wise, a "hit" would be anything at least touching the line on a standard 80 cm face ten ring and/or an inside-out shot on a standard 60 cm face 10 ring.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

monty53 said:


> Compound Round
> This motion will come into effect on 1 April 2011 to give teams enough time to prepare for it. It
> will be shot during the medal events of the 2010 World Cup to familiarise all teams with the
> event. This also gives enough lead in time for the target manufacturers.
> ...


If I understand this correctly; compound shooters will never again shoot a full FITA?.............
All a compound shooter will shoot in the future, outdoors, is 50m?
That's outrageous!..........


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

monty53 said:


> If I understand this correctly; compound shooters will never again shoot a full FITA?.............
> All a compound shooter will shoot in the future, outdoors, is 50m?
> That's outrageous!..........



That's not true. Compounds can still shoot FITAs, but not FITA WC. USAA will begin to decide at their November board meeting how this will impact tournaments in the future, but if states want to shoot FITAs for all compeptitors they still can.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Also, The Gold Cup has a full FITA as a qualification round every other year. What happens to compounds then?
What a nightmare!


----------



## rhixonhanson (Oct 8, 2006)

dutchy said:


> I would agree that something has to be done to eliminate the "crapshoot", "luck" ideal of the OR round.


I understand that many archers would like to eliminate the "crapshoot" or "luck" aspect of the OR. However, I completely disagree.

Archery is a sport, and what makes sport interesting, fun, and dramatic is the chance element of the outcome. If the better competitor always won, what would be the point of competition at all? We could just compare our personal bests and hand out medals accordingly. Would any of you watch a football, baseball, or basketball game if the outcome were a certainty? In most cases, one team is usually considered a favorite. We watch because we know that anything can happen. 

Big news this week in the tennis world was the "Cinderella Story" of Melanie Oudin at the US Open. As a 17 year old unranked player, she upset some of the best players in the world to advance to the quarter finals. In her quarterfinal match, she was defeated easily (6-2, 6-2). Her unlikely wins made her an overnight sensation, and the media coverage of the US Open increased. Many more people watched her quarterfinal match as a result. Did they watch because they expected her to lose? Of course not -- they watched because they knew -- against all odds -- that she actually had a chance to win. 

Back to archery. FITA is making a noble effort in trying to make archery friendlier to spectators. If anyone of you has taken a non-archer friend to a competition, then you know that something has to be done before it can be considered prime-time ready. In my opinion, they did the most logical things: simplify the matches, and create more drama.

True -- the better archer may not always win, and the results may be even more of a "crapshoot" than with the 12-arrow, 10-ring OR's. However, it's that same unpredictability that is going to make archery matches more appealing to spectators -- which will ultimately help the sport grow. 

--Robert


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

There is a FITA judge seminar going on in Korea September 10-11, 09 
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=331&me_id=461&cnt_id=3914
Hopefully, the paticipants will receive some clarifications.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Jim Pruitte said:


> That's not true. Compounds can still shoot FITAs, but not FITA WC. USAA will begin to decide at their November board meeting how this will impact tournaments in the future, but if states want to shoot FITAs for all compeptitors they still can.


The solution is easy: Leave the Qualifying rounds as they are and let shoot-offs be done with set hit/miss thing.


----------



## Breadcrumb (Sep 7, 2009)

With regard to the tennis story. The last match of 6:2, 6:2 consisted of a minimum of 64 serves. We give our archers 12. I wonder whether we would be able to see a good macht giving each tennis player 6 serves to play. 
It takes time to demonstrate skills in a sport. 
We have definately seen a increase in tied matches across the board. 
Also, only 5 of the World Cup finalists managed to finish in the top 16 at the World Championships, 4 could not finishi in the top 32. 
Those finishing in the top 4 at the Olympics 2004 and 2008, only 13 out 25 were able to finish in the top 16 in the precedent and succeedent World Championships. Only 6 out 25 could place in the top 4. 
If we do the same evaluation for 1976 and 1988, all competitors were place in the top 16 and 13 out 20 were in the top 4. 
Anyway, if we try to have a new format competition, it should be run from start to finish. There has to be a problem somewhere, if we do the qualifying round on a scoring face and if we cannot measure an arrow nearest to the centre for a tie break. The final format competition with the 10cm face has not been tested at all. And who has done the maths for the motion. It is sad motions can get passed with maths errors in the presentation.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Breadcrumb said:


> The final format competition with the 10cm face has not been tested at all. And who has done the maths for the motion. It is sad motions can get passed with maths errors in the presentation.


Actually, there was a set-format test last year, with some high profile archers in Spain. Among them there was P. Elzinga (currently holding FITA outdoor 144 arrows).
But I don't recall anyone mentioning 50m qualifying rounds...


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

You folks may well be right about clay targets, although I've sen the most expensive ones shatter quite consistently. 

This isn't the issue. The real problem is to eliminate boredom from the round if you want to attract spectators. They do NOT want to watch scorers huddles round a target trying to determine if an arrow is a hit or miss according to whether it is touching a line or not. They want to see something happening.

Why not go to the ski archery target arrangement which involves a true falling target system. I don't really care what range you make it but for God's sake go to a falling or disappearing target.

Have a look at this YouTube movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=109CXkIDUcI


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Most of you have been around the FITA environment a lot longer than me.......but IMHO, there isn't any rule or format change that will EVER have a significant effect on the number of spectators that show up. If this is the reason for the change, those who are proposing the change are dilusional.


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Personally, I think the Olympics has become nothing more than a big entertainment circus, whose prime aim seems to be to make a fortune for the most attractive and noteworthy winners and of course the media moghuls.

FITA will no doubt do all it can to keep archery in the Olympics but in the end I feel it will probably be dropped in favour of what? Ballroom dancing or something similar??

I won't cry when this happens. I think our sport has been prostituted enough already.


----------



## Breadcrumb (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to clarify, the test in Spain including the dutch archer was conducted partially on 12cm and 8cm hit zones. 
The interesting bit is that the overall hits (-28%) did not decrease proportionally to the reduction in size of the hit zone (-44%). The archers kept a higher accuracy. 
You may note that there was no mention of the size of the hit zone in the original motion proposed to congress. 
In Antalya we had 10 men compound archers in the range of 350 - 355 at 
50m and 18 archers in the range 349 - 345. Differentiation will be very difficult having so many archers so close in the scoring range. 
The new rules are a complete sale of archery to the media however they do not give sufficient opportunity and ability to the competitors to demonstrate their skills. Are we really the ultimat match play sport? 
I wonder what tennis player would say if they find they can only serve 6 balls each in a match.


----------

